# [SOLVED] [HW] Uso notebook samsung NP535U3C-a01IT con linux

## Stefano Crocco

Sto pensando di acquistare un notebook da usare con linux (possibilimente gentoo, ma andrebbe bene anche un'altra distrivbuzione). Ero partito con l'idea di comprare un samsung NP535U3C-a02IT che, da quanto ho visto cercando con google, dovrebbe funzionare bene sotto linux. Quando sono andato in negozio, mi hanno invece suggerito un samsung NP535U3C-a01IT (notare la differenza nel finale della sigla a02IT e a01IT). Cercando nuovamente su internet, non sono riuscito a trovare informazioni riguardo alla compatibilità con linux. Leggendo le specifiche sembra che, a parte una RAM e processore, i due modelli siano molto simili. Da quanto ho visto, quello che potrebbe dare più problemi è la scheda video. Tra l'altro, sembra che ci siano due modelli, uno con scheda video intel (al momento non riesco più a trovare il link dove ho letto il modello) e uno con scheda video ati (radeon HD 7400G). Qualcuno ha già provato ad usare questo notebook con linux? Con che risultati?

Grazie

----------

## bandreabis

Non dovresti aver nessun problema con nessuno dei due, anzi con nessun computer in genere.

Entrambe hanno processore e grafica integrata AMD.

NP535U3C-A02IT è più potente del NP535U3C-A01IT, ma in valori assoluti non saprei.

----------

## Stefano Crocco

Grazie

----------

## lucapost

io mi son buttato sui dell e mi trovo benissimo.

----------

## Stefano Crocco

Ok, l'ho acquistato e sono riuscito ad installare linux senza particolari problemi. Tutto sembra funzionare perfettamente.

Grazie a tutti

Ciao

----------

## bandreabis

 *Stefano Crocco wrote:*   

> Ok, l'ho acquistato e sono riuscito ad installare linux senza particolari problemi. Tutto sembra funzionare perfettamente.
> 
> Grazie a tutti
> 
> Ciao

 

Complimenti e benvenuto!

----------

